# ExMark vs Cub Cadet?



## fifthmanstanding (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all,

In the market for a zero turn. I'm going to avoid buying from a big box and go with a local dealership.

Budget: $3100 or less, otherwise my wife will kill me. 
Local dealerships carry the following: 

Exmark
Husqvarna
Cub Cadet
John Deere

I was originally leaning towards a Cub Cadet ZT1 42". It's attractive and looks comfortable and well made. The more research I did the more it seemed like the stamped deck and the Hydro-Gear EZT 2200 drive system were the things that others repeatedly said weren't great. I'll be the first to say, I have no idea what's wrong with the 2200 drive system but to hear folks talk it must've killed their whole family.

Then I started leaning towards the Exmark Quest because of it's fabricated and welded deck. Near as I can tell its the same Kohler motor.

Anyone out there with thoughts on these? I'm not especially interested in the John Deere because it seems like their zero turn models are missing a lot of features that Cub Cadet and Exmark have at this price point. I've not research Husqvarna heavily yet.

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Exmark makes good quality commercial mowers. Can't speak for the Quest as I believe that's more their homeowner model but im guessing it's quality. If your dealer will let you I suggest asking to demo the mowers your interested in. Then buy the one that gives the best cut or you enjoy using the most.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I like Kawi engines personally. I have had great success on air cooled ones from 4 to 20hp.

With that said, if the engines are all the same, I would look at who makes the hydraulics, size of hydraulic tank (more fluid = stays cooler), Hydraulic cooler, brass fittings, etc . . .

As for the deck, I have always liked welded 7 gauge-ish.

Something else to consider is to buy a commercial used/like new.


----------

